# Pennsylvania Bottle Collectors Association



## cobaltbot

Pennsylvania Bottle Collectors Association had a meeting this past Sunday.  Since it was my younger daughter's birthday weekend I picked this one instead of the Baltimore Club meeting on Friday to TRY and stay out of hot water.  It's nice to be close enough to belong to two clubs.  Despite the name, most of these fine folks are from York County, PA.  The theme of the meeting was on shards and criers and several members including me brought in some examples.  It was a great meeting as even these pieces of history have a story to tell.  We were all blown away by pres. Ry's assortment including torps, historcals, and this slipware bowl he's holding up.


----------



## cobaltbot

This is a pic of York's oldest known bottle Wm Goodrich, man I'd love to find one of those!  Even better I think was Ry's TWD green pontiled med - it's at the far left front of his table, I wish I'd gotten a close-up of that one!


----------



## buzzkutt033

i ran across this map of western pennsylvania. 

 it's called the Donation/Depreciation Map. 

 anyone in here know anything about this??? i never heard of it before...


 jim


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Jim,

 That is a cool map. Here's a bit of information:

 "IX. Records of Donation Lands in the Purchase of 1784

 The General Assembly used the Purchase of 1784, or Last Purchase, as an opportunity to implement new land laws and procedures. Land located west of the Allegheny River and Conewango Creek was set aside for Depreciation and Donation lands while land east of these rivers was opened to settlement as soon as preemption applications for squatters already living in the area between Lycoming Creek and Pine Creek were settled. The initial sale of land in the eastern portion of the Last Purchase took place through the Northumberland Lottery. The southern portion of the northwestern land was offered for sale in 1785 as Depreciation Land to redeem certificates given to Pennsylvania's Revolutionary War soldiers to compensate them for having received pay in depreciated currency. Lying just to the north of the Depreciation Lands, the Donation Lands were set aside to provide tracts to donate to each Pennsylvania Line soldier and officer who served in Continental service to the end of the war. Donation land tracts occupied parts of the present day counties of Lawrence, Butler, Mercer, Venango, Crawford, Warren and Erie. The Donation Land records document the process by which these Donation lands were distributed to veterans of the Pennsylvania Line. For related records see also Donation Certificate Accounts, 1777-1809 {series #4.19}and Return Book of Pennsylvania Line Entitled to Donation Lands, undated {series #4.50} in the Records of the Office of Comptroller General." Found @ this state site.

 There is a little more information on the site if you are so inclined to pursue it.


----------

